# Rummy Nose Tetra or Harlequin Rasbora?



## cg49me (Oct 25, 2014)

No fish "always" schools, but the more of any variety you have, the more they will be encouraged to do so.

I say stick with the rasboras - no reason to change out what you've already got if it's working.


----------



## Mania25 (Nov 2, 2014)

Rummy Nose Tetra do always school. They are quite tightly schooled as well and are good to watch. They also indicate your water quality as the better quality water you have the brighter red noses they have. They're lovely fish to watch. If recommend them.


----------



## rrattani (Sep 3, 2014)

I got 8 Harlequin Rasboras about 3 weeks back...the LFS personnel said that they do school but once they start doing their own thing.........

Three week passed...7 of them still school together, its fun to watch them...but the 8th one...it does its own thing 

I am not sure how many would be schooling after a few more weeks....


----------



## djb7880 (Jan 21, 2014)

Mania25 said:


> Rummy Nose Tetra do always school. They are quite tightly schooled as well and are good to watch. They also indicate your water quality as the better quality water you have the brighter red noses they have. They're lovely fish to watch. If recommend them.


This makes me want to go with Rummys. :confused1:

My HR's only school from time to time, again I only have 8, but I want schooling...

I forgot about the one other fish I would consider... *Ember Tetras*. From what I see, they seem to school really well. They just are really small, and may require a large amount which is more money. Anyone have those? Thoughts?


----------



## All4Fish (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi, I have a 75 g as well with both harlequin raspboras and rummynose. I wanted the very best big school and found research that said rummynose, black neon, emperor, ember, lemon. My LFS got each in for me to see; they were not a fan of emperor, ember for personality issues. I did not like the lemon, too plain. The black neons were very nice, but in the end I picked rummynose. My 6 harlequins do not school as consistently as the rummynose. So I am going to add more rummynose for a total of maybe 16 as I love that big school look. Good luck!


----------



## djb7880 (Jan 21, 2014)

All4Fish said:


> Hi, I have a 75 g as well with both harlequin raspboras and rummynose. I wanted the very best big school and found research that said rummynose, black neon, emperor, ember, lemon. My LFS got each in for me to see; they were not a fan of emperor, ember for personality issues. I did not like the lemon, too plain. The black neons were very nice, but in the end I picked rummynose. My 6 harlequins do not school as consistently as the rummynose. So I am going to add more rummynose for a total of maybe 16 as I love that big school look. Good luck!


Your situation is pretty parallel to mine! So how many Rummys did you have with your 6 harlequins? I guess the embers just didn't do it for you? I just liked harlequin and embers for their color. 
I appreciate your insight... I think I am going to go rummy too.


----------



## Mania25 (Nov 2, 2014)

Also have you considered Tiger Barbs. They are really fun to watch providing your tank mates are all short finned then these would be a good addition. They school quite well and are always active. Plus you can get green and albino ones now and mix them up a bit.


----------



## IDR (Apr 12, 2014)

Rummys, no doubt, school quite tightly, even in smaller schools. I have five in my 29G and they are _always_ together. Always. Night and day. If one swims away, all the others will follow.


----------



## djb7880 (Jan 21, 2014)

Mania25 said:


> Also have you considered Tiger Barbs. They are really fun to watch providing your tank mates are all short finned then these would be a good addition. They school quite well and are always active. Plus you can get green and albino ones now and mix them up a bit.


I've seen tiger barbs at the store, and I do like them. They're interesting because they're a fish that I always liked, but I am not sure if I like enough to commit to a tank for them. haha Maybe in my next tank...?
I actually am anti-mixing it up tho! I like when there are large numbers of the same fish... that's just me though. Thanks!


----------



## falcooo (Sep 30, 2011)

Mania25 said:


> Also have you considered Tiger Barbs. They are really fun to watch providing your tank mates are all short finned then these would be a good addition. They school quite well and are always active. Plus you can get green and albino ones now and mix them up a bit.


+1.....large schools of Tiger Barbs are awesome. Also, the larger the school is, the less aggression and nipping goes on. Sounds like they would work with your current stock list.


----------



## djb7880 (Jan 21, 2014)

falcooo said:


> +1.....large schools of Tiger Barbs are awesome. Also, the larger the school is, the less aggression and nipping goes on. Sounds like they would work with your current stock list.


They probably could work, I just think I want to go for a smaller, tight schooling fish, that I can buy in mass.
It's going to be one of:
Harlequin R
Bloodfin tetra
Rummy tetra
Ember tetra

Unless there's something else out there that fits the bill and I don't know it!


----------



## Mania25 (Nov 2, 2014)

If the Tiger Barbs are not an option for you then I would definitely go for the Rummy Nose as they're the closest schooling fish I've seen in freshwater aquarium.


----------



## All4Fish (Jun 23, 2014)

djb7880 said:


> Your situation is pretty parallel to mine! So how many Rummys did you have with your 6 harlequins? I guess the embers just didn't do it for you? I just liked harlequin and embers for their color.
> I appreciate your insight... I think I am going to go rummy too.


I started with 6 harlequins and 7 rummy nose. I am going to add 7 more rummy nose as, even with just 7, they school so much and I love the look of a huge school. I was not crazy about the embers or lemons when I actually saw them. I also have 5 cory cats, will be adding 3-4 angels and 3 dwarf apistogrammas (cockatoo). I like the harlequins and rummy nose together. I did not do barbs as I thought they would be fin nippers.


----------



## caique (Mar 16, 2012)

I have both in my 75, 15 rummy's 15 harlequins 15 brilliant red tailed rasboras. Rummy's stay together almost always, if your looking for the best schoolers these guys rock.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

You need 3 or so otos, they prefer buddies. Also, you need at least 6 barbs.


----------

